# Karpfen wässern



## Niklas (19. Nov. 2009)

Hi.
Wie lange muss man Karpfen wässern damit der modrige Geschmack verschwindet.


----------



## canis (19. Nov. 2009)

*AW: Karpfen wässern*

moin

vielfach müssen karpfen gar nicht gewässert werden. der modrige geschmack kommt längst nicht immer vor, sondern hängt  u.a. von der jahreszeit und dem gewässer ab, in dem der karpfen lebt. 

in teichen, die nicht - wie in der teichwirtschaft üblich - gedüngt werden und die auch sonst nicht (etwa durch die umliegende landwirtschaft) sehr nährstoffreich sind, entwickelt sich kaum ein modriger geschmack. in gut durchspülten und gefilterten teichen dürften karpfen also nicht schlecht schmecken. 

von der jahreszeit her ist es so, dass karpfen eigentlich v.a. im verlauf des sommers modrig schmecken und nicht während der kalten jahreszeit. 

zudem finde ich ehrlich gesagt, dass die ganze sache mit dem modrig schmecken völlig übertrieben wird. ich esse zwar selten, aber doch hin und wieder karpfen, meistens aus unterschiedlichen gewässern. einen schlechten habe ich noch kaum je erwischt, obwohl ich noch keinen einzigen gewässert habe und auch die, die ich nicht selbst gefangen hatte, wurden nicht gewässert. zuletzt habe ich beispielsweise im oktober karpfen gegessen, die eine woche zuvor gefangen und sofort (also ohne wässerung) verwertet wurde. und er war köstlich...

einen tipp habe ich aber zum geschmack des karpfens. beim filetieren, zubereiten oder essen wenn immer möglich das rote gewebe (tran, fett) wegschneiden. dieses schmeckt beim verspeisen meisten nicht gut (gilt aber nicht nur für karpfen, sondern auch für andere fische, etwa __ waller). 

LG
David


----------



## Niklas (19. Nov. 2009)

*AW: Karpfen wässern*

Hi.
Der Fisch stammt aus einer Fischzuchtanlage und wurde vor ca 3 wochen in unseren Gartenteich gesetztz da dieser aber zu klein ist müssen sie weg. Wenn wir normal karpfen aus einer Kiesgrube fangen muss der Karpfen auf jedenfall gewässert werden.


----------



## Jo-Hamburg (20. Nov. 2009)

*AW: Karpfen wässern*

Hi Niklas,

ich mache es so wie in der Gastronomie und kalkuliere immer so etwa drei Tage Badewanne o.ä. ein.
Natürlich kann man, brauch natürlich nicht, ist aber besser, muss nicht unbedingt sein, kann ja jeder nach seinem Geschmack.... meist ist man hinterher erst schlauer... und ich bin eben ein ganz schlauer... und will von vornerein schlau sein.

Also gut ich habe erst 2 Bier... (auch wenn es nach mehr klingt) will damit sagen wer sicher gehen will, 2-3 Tage wässern ist schon besser, auf jeden Fall bei gekauften Karpfen.


----------



## Niklas (20. Nov. 2009)

*AW: Karpfen wässern*

Hi
Habe die beiden schon 5 Tage im Becken der eine hat sich zimlich die Schnauze angehauen.
Dan bende ich das "kleine" Leiden heute.


----------



## Jo-Hamburg (20. Nov. 2009)

*AW: Karpfen wässern*

Hi Niklas,

ich bin gerade mal (und auch durchaus ernsthaft !!) am überlegen ob man dem Wässerungswasser nicht auch gleich noch die passenden Aromaten zusetzen sollte ??

Ich mag den modrigen Karpfengeruch/geschmack auch nicht. Wenn man jetzt dem Wasser so z.B. Rosmarin, Thymian, Wacholder, Dill, Wurzelgemüse wie Möhren, Sellerie, Porree, Petersilienwurzel zugeben würde, müßte der Karpfen doch durchaus wohlschmeckender und zarter werden. Auch leicht salzen könnte man ihn schon.

Klar, wegen dem Wurzelgemüse würde der Karpfen doch ganz schön blöd gucken... aber dies tut er doch sowieso. Wenn er davon noch was fressen würde... wäre dies nur im Sinne des Erfinders, man würzt ihn dann auch schon von innen.

Man sollte natürlich wegen des Tierschutzgesetzes hierbei auf säure- und schärfehaltige Zugaben wie Essig, Chili, Pfeffer, Meerrettich und so erstmal verzichten. 

Vielleicht sollte man dies mal ausprobieren...


----------



## bodo61 (20. Nov. 2009)

*AW: Karpfen wässern*

[OT]Vielleicht könnte man ihn auch ein paar Tage in Rotwein oder Bier schwimmen lassen, dann hat er es auch leichter beim töten.:smoki[/OT]


----------



## Christine (20. Nov. 2009)

*AW: Karpfen wässern*

Hallo Ihr Hobbyköche!

Eure Ironie ist an Niklas garantiert verschwendet und seine Frage ist auch beantwortet. 

Wir beenden das hier vorerst mal, gell.


----------

